# ,

## Feklandria

!      -              0504421,      ,             ,   ,    .         ?        ,   .

----------

.   .

    ? 

    .              (  , ). 1  - 18  .

    -   . -   36   .   ,      ,  .

            ? 

           ? ,   -  ,   -  ?

----------

" ...    ,            . 

    . 91  :     ,    .          ,             .

 -   ,    ,          40  65   ."

----------


## topalov

> 


          / (.. )?

----------

> / (.. )?


  /?   ,     :  (    )   .

----------

**,    .   ,     ,     ......       .

----------

> **,    .   ,     ,     ......       .


 . - 18   1 . 

-   (       ) 
-     1 ,  0,5,  2,5, 1,6, ... 
-       ,  
  -   36     1601.

     :
-   
-    (36:5)
-  ,  ?

     ,        ?
       ()?      ,     .

----------

> ,


  -. ,      ,  ,  .. 
       .    ,    ,       ,  ,   ,    ,    ,   ,      -.
      ,   , ,  -   .  ,   -     -  , , .....
      ?

----------

> ?


   ; , 18   .
        ( ).
,  ;   -   5  6 ;   -  8 , ...  .. 
,   ,   ?   , -      ,    ..

----------


## topalov

,  -,         . . . .
   . 
   .
,  ,   ,           .
 , ,        . ,   ,   52,    "  ".

----------


## margo46

.......

----------


## topalov

,           .

----------

> ,           .


  . , ,     .     ,  .

----------


## olya_204

.      (36  ),  ()   18     ()   18  ,     ( ,   ,  ,   -   ..). ,        ( )  (  , ).   ,    ,       ,         ..      1601.    -      36     ( , -  8 ,   - 4 )       ,         ()   ,    .          .

----------

, ..        .  ,  . !   -         "   ".
 1601  536   ,  1)        - 18         36 .  ,  - 18 ,      0,8 ,  1,5     36   .
 1.       ?  ,  ,     ,      . ..      ,      18 . !     ,    !!!   4 ?  , ..  4       (    23    ),    = 4 +3-4  ( " ")
  .
   1601   536,      ,   .. ,        /,      . . .    , 18   .     78    (  , ),     65    +   - .   ,     .   ,   ,  /          ,     . ..  ,          /,    ,   ,    78 ,    65. :      ???? ,    /       ,    1 .  Ѩ.        , ,      -         ,   ?         ,  ,     78,   65  .   . .  .

 .      ? 1) ,    ? 2) ,   ?
     ,   ,      ,        8   )
 , 
      (18   )  -  7 ., . 6., . 5 .
  - .8, .8, .2.
      .
    ,    / 3 .
       ,     5   ,    , ..  ., .,        .          6- (      / ,      /     ),   ,    ,  ,   .   ""  3    (18   /6 .).   ,     .     "",     ,     , ..     . ..     /  , , ,     - 5 ,       6 . , ?)
   /   .     ""     .

            /. -,       ,     (, 0,5  1,5)        /,         ,   78  65  /      .   ,     /  .. -       .      (, 0,5, 1,5)  .   ,  -     ?     ""?))))

  .  ., ,   ,  ) ,        ,     "         ", "  ", "    ")) , ?
..: 1)           . +      , ..      (    -   ).
2)       ,    , ,   ,   .
3)   (   )     .,    .
4)  -  ""  .    ( )   ( ).       - ,  18   , , , 25   .. ..      0,    15.     .   20.7 (18+25/9 ) -   ,       .  ,    18   ,   .  ,      ??? .  ,     /   0,5 ,  1 ,  1,75 .    ,            ???     ,  -   (      ),      , ..  ,    ,       18   .

    ,      1601  536, , ,   ..     -    .           ,            (       10 .    /),             ,    ,       -.      -  "" .

----------

[QUOTE= ;55108593]    , ..        .  ,  . !   -         "   ".
 1601  536   ,  1)        - 18         36 .  ,  - 18 ,      0,8 ,  1,5     36   .
 1.       ?  ,  ,     ,      . ..      ,      18 . !     ,    !!!   4 ?  , ..  4       (    23    ),    = 4 +3-4  ( " ")

         ,          ,     .
      36             ,     36 .         .       7,2 ,      ,         .     1 ,            .              2    2/18=0,11 ,      ,          36   ,        .     ,  ,    0,5      9 ,     18     ,     ,    ,      ,     .
        ,      ,     ,     .        .        ,     .
       7,2 ,    3,6  ..        .

----------


## 12121

,    ,      ,    536  1601         ,    .   ,     2021      . - 68.4 ,  - 171 /.       ,   36      136,8 .    1/2  . - 68.4.      -.          ?      ,      .    .

----------


## 2016

,   :
-  ,  8  -   (, , , , ...);
-   -    (, , , , ...);
-  ,    (, ) -  ,      , , , .

----------

